# New Outbackers From Blue Ridge



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello All, I have done several posts with you all already and have enjoyed the feedback, help and readings already. Thought I would let you know that we purchased our 2007 from Lakeshore last week and are expecting it the 20th (July). 2007 Outback Sydney RLS TT..... My husband and I have camped the entire United States when we were children with our first families.... My husband has two daughters who may not be traveling with us as they are older and in private school. I never had any children but have my three beautiful labs/retrievers. We both grew up in Morris County, New Jersey and moved to Flagler County, Florida were we met and married. Now we half backed it too Blue Ridge, Georgia. Well, now we are going back to our childhood roots and camping again. I prefer the trailer, but Paul wouldn't mind hiking the Appalachian Trail again. I look forward to an extended family as I don't have a large family of my own. Well Outbackers, you have yourself a blond Outbacker. I am sure we will have many more questions for all and hopefully become seniors and be able to help others......amy


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to the site. I noticed that you will be joining us in Moonshine Creek. You will really feel like an Outbacker after attending a rally. Can't wait to meet you guys.

Darlene


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, LabbyCampers!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Welcome to the site. I noticed that you will be joining us in Moonshine Creek. You will really feel like an Outbacker after attending a rally. Can't wait to meet you guys.
> 
> Darlene


And while you are at Moonshine, I'm sure someone will try to recruit you to attend the 2008 Southeastern Outbacker Summer Rally.

Registration is open now, so check it out!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Florida gets awefully hot that time of year. We are talking about it, especially because we have never been out beyond Tallahassee, FL. I am sure we will go and I have been checking it out, will research more. Anyone been to the campground there (shaded or open)?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Amy, everybody calls me the guru of Topsail. I guess they call me that because more or less this is mine and DW's second home. We go so often the park rangers know us when they see us. Maybe we go there to much. Not. I can not get to much of Topsail. As for your question about shade or open, all the site's have shade. There is not an open site to be found there. It is one beautiful park. Just go to the Southeastern summer rally threads and look at all the pictures we all have taken. You will see then why all of us love Topsail so much.

Leon


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on teh Outback. You're going to LOVE it!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi LabbyCampers









An Official 









AND


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow! An Outbacker from Blue Ridge...

That is one of the most beautiful lakes I have ever laid eyes upon. We have friends that own cabins up there and are lucky enough to spend nights up there. If I lived there I'm not sure I would leave. I tent camp and hike off of Aska Road and through Rich Mountain Wilderness.

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Blue Ridge...........home of the Swan Drive-In Theatre!! It's gorgeous up there. I visit Ellijay, quite a bit.
Welcome!
Darlene


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Reverie said:


> Wow! An Outbacker from Blue Ridge...
> 
> That is one of the most beautiful lakes I have ever laid eyes upon. We have friends that own cabins up there and are lucky enough to spend nights up there. If I lived there I'm not sure I would leave. I tent camp and hike off of Aska Road and through Rich Mountain Wilderness.
> 
> Reverie


Blue Ridge is beautiful, but becoming overcrowded with people who want to change the beauty. I want my dirt roads with no street lights to my cabin....some don't want that so we just say "Move back to Florida"


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> Welcome to the site. I noticed that you will be joining us in Moonshine Creek. You will really feel like an Outbacker after attending a rally. Can't wait to meet you guys.
> 
> Darlene


Listen to what Darlene say's







and







Welcome to the Outbackers









Ed


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard!








Glad to have another North Georgia Outbacker!
Hope to meet you at the Moonshine Creek Rally.

Bob


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to your HUGE extended family. We keep growing everyday...







It's great to have another Georgia member. Congrats on your Outback


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Great site to visit and find information.


----------

